# CPU overheating



## ram22693 (Aug 13, 2015)

Hi Guys, this is my setup: 

CPU	- Intel Core i7-2600K 3.4GHz Quad-Core Processor
Motherboard	- Intel DZ68DB ATX LGA1155 Motherboard
Memory	- Corsair 4GB (2 x 2GB) DDR3-1333 Memory	
Storage	- Samsung 850 EVO-Series 250GB 2.5" Solid State Drive
Video Card	- MSI Radeon R7 265 2GB Video Card
PSU - Antec VP650P
Case - Antec GX300 windowed.	
OS - Microsoft Windows 7 Ultimate SP1 (64-bit)
Monitor	- Dell U2412M 60Hz 24.0" Monitor

I have been on pretty much the same setup for 8 months expect for the new case for the PC. I have had no issues at all till about June but since then I have had a lot of issues with the system.

You can check the thread here: *www.digit.in/forum/hardware-q/1915...7-did-not-help-how-do-i-identify-problem.html

After a lot of research and finally thinking the PSU was the problem, I sent it to the service centre only for them to confirm that has no issues whatsoever and has been running well on multiple systems. After using the same PSU again I haven't had any BSODs yet but i constantly see the temperature for my CPU soaring to about 97 C and it also happened once with the RAM.

Let me mention that the PSU was running fine for more than 6 months with a lot of gaming & lightroom + Photoshop. It was only as recently as June this year that this issue started creeping up. So I was thinking something went wrong with the PSU during that time and not initially. But the service centre said it is completely fine. I can't get my head around that fact. Anyway, I have cleaned both my CPU & cooler with a compression fan and a little rubbing alcohol. Let's see if it does anything to cool it down. There was a lot of residual dry paste on both the CPU & Cooler. I cleaned that as well. Anything else I should do? How should I proceed with this?


----------



## vito scalleta (Aug 13, 2015)

ram22693 said:


> Hi Guys, this is my setup:
> 
> CPU- Intel Core i7-2600K 3.4GHz Quad-Core Processor
> Motherboard- Intel DZ68DB ATX LGA1155 Motherboard
> ...


What cooler are you using ??
It is not advisable to use stock cooler with i7 proccy. 
Also make sure u are using a good quality thermal paste .. Lastly be aware of how you should apply the paste to the processor. 

The system temperature also depends on ambient temperature.. Although 97 deg is still very high..approximately what is ur room temp. ??


----------



## ram22693 (Aug 13, 2015)

vito scalleta said:


> What cooler are you using ??
> It is not advisable to use stock cooler with i7 proccy.
> Also make sure u are using a good quality thermal paste .. Lastly be aware of how you should apply the paste to the processor.
> 
> The system temperature also depends on ambient temperature.. Although 97 deg is still very high..approximately what is ur room temp. ??



27-30 degrees in the morning. 22 degrees at night. 

This cooler has been fine for 3 years now, how could a sudden problem arise such as this? 

My processor is fine when idle. As soon as I run a few heavy applications like Lightroom/Photoshop/Mortal Kombat X the temperature rises in a pinch and suddenly is shooting way past it's limits.


----------



## topgear (Aug 13, 2015)

are you using Antec VP650P / Huntkey 550W ? Are you on stock cooler ? Check the fan RPM using software like Hwinfo. The TiM may have lost it's constructiveness so try with some ood TiM like Deepcool Z5 or better get a new cpu cooler like CM Hyper 212 evo or X if you intend to use the pc for some more years.


----------



## acepro71 (Aug 13, 2015)

ram22693 said:


> 27-30 degrees in the morning. 22 degrees at night.
> 
> This cooler has been fine for 3 years now, how could a sudden problem arise such as this?
> 
> My processor is fine when idle. As soon as I run a few heavy applications like Lightroom/Photoshop/Mortal Kombat X the temperature rises in a pinch and suddenly is shooting way past it's limits.



well if the cooler was fine for 3 years its likely the tim has gone bad tim does not last much probably 1.5 years so just change tim and u should be good to go 

by tim i mean thermal compound  this should help *www.youtube.com/watch?v=-hNgFNH7zhQ

and if temps still does not change i advice getting a better after market cooler


----------



## ram22693 (Aug 13, 2015)

acepro71 said:


> well if the cooler was fine for 3 years its likely the tim has gone bad tim does not last much probably 1.5 years so just change tim and u should be good to go
> 
> by tim i mean thermal compound  this should help *www.youtube.com/watch?v=-hNgFNH7zhQ
> 
> and if temps still does not change i advice getting a better after market cooler



Can you suggest me a Thermal paste that isn't priced ridiculously but is still good enough for the job?


----------



## SaiyanGoku (Aug 13, 2015)

ram22693 said:


> Can you suggest me a Thermal paste that isn't priced ridiculously but is still good enough for the job?


Noctua NT-H1 (~ Rs 500 or maybe cheaper)
Deepcool Z5 (~ Rs 300, can be more cheaper)

Use ebay coupons.


----------



## acepro71 (Aug 14, 2015)

SaiyanGoku said:


> Noctua NT-H1 (~ Rs 500 or maybe cheaper)
> Deepcool Z5 (~ Rs 300, can be more cheaper)
> 
> Use ebay coupons.



i use nt-h1 too its great but its cheaper alternative is cooler master tim which is 200 rs and can be used 3 times aswell  but its non conductive so be sure to apply  less


----------



## bssunilreddy (Aug 15, 2015)

Use a CPU after market cooler like Cooler Master Hyper 212x @3100 and thermal paste like Deepcool Z5 @450. You will see the difference between the temps before and after.OK.


----------



## topgear (Dec 3, 2015)

^^ wow ! what a nice summary about cpu overheating


----------



## bssunilreddy (Apr 6, 2016)

Dis-assemble your whole PC and clean it thoroughly by removing any dust. Even dust filled motherboard is responsible for rise in temps. Do this and report back. Okay.

By the way which heatsink are you using.


----------

